# A Muse - UK?



## Vicky88 (Jun 24, 2006)

Anyone know when this collection will be appearing on the UK MAC site?

Also, how much are MSFs in th UK?

They're rumoured to sell out FAST so I want to make sure I have enough money and time to order. XD 

Thanks!


----------



## chris (Jun 24, 2006)

I called MAC Brighton and they said the next collection coming out in the UK is See Thru Color with the Cheek Stains. I asked about A Muse but they didn't know anything about that yet. I'm hoping it comes out the same day (I know that is too much to ask - lol). Just my luck the collection will come out when I'm on holiday!​


----------



## Vicky88 (Jun 24, 2006)

Nooo, I don't care about See Thru Colour!!! I WANT A MUSE DAMNIT!!!

Thanks for the info though


----------



## dollbabybex (Jun 24, 2006)

most of the releases have actually been out the same time as the U.S lately

and sheshines was actually out before

my M.A said that they find next seasons collections the 1st of july.

and last collection was £16.50 for an MSF x


----------



## user79 (Jun 24, 2006)

Anyone know when the A Muse collection will hit mainland Europe (also Switzerland?) ?


----------



## amy_forster (Jun 24, 2006)

I spoke to an MA on my local mac counter and she said training is coming around the 2nd/3rd week in july and she had heard something about the A Muse collection being released in the UK and she was pretty certain about it but I'm going to see my favourite MA (hopefully!) when I go to the nearest store so hopefully she'll have some juicy gossip for me!!! I'll let you ladies know as soon as I know!!!


----------



## Lalli (Jun 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollbabybex* 
_most of the releases have actually been out the same time as the U.S lately

and sheshines was actually out before

my M.A said that they find next seasons collections the 1st of july.

and last collection was £16.50 for an MSF x_

 

£16.50 isnt too bad, i thought they would cost more, ive never bought one will do this time.


----------



## Patricia (Jun 25, 2006)

i'm leaving england on the 3rd August so hope it's out before that!!!


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Jun 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollbabybex* 
_most of the releases have actually been out the same time as the U.S lately

and sheshines was actually out before

my M.A said that they find next seasons collections the 1st of july.

and last collection was £16.50 for an MSF x_

 
I paid £16 at Lingerie for my Petticoat:S


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jun 28, 2006)

emailed mac uk to ask and..... yey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dear Ms. Wilkinson

Thank you for taking the time to contact us and for your interest in M.A.C.

In response to your query, we would confirm that the “A Muse” Collection
will be available on 
counter on the 1st August. 

We trust the above addresses your concern.  We hope that we have the
opportunity to serve 
you in the near future.


----------



## Vicky88 (Jun 28, 2006)

Thank you Ms. Wilkinson. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That's ages away, gives me time to save.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jun 28, 2006)

hehe

your welcome


----------



## Lalli (Jun 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vicky88* 
_Thank you Ms. Wilkinson. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That's ages away, gives me time to save. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Ditto!


----------



## TwinkPink (Jun 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 
_Anyone know when the A Muse collection will hit mainland Europe (also Switzerland?) ?_

 
I asked MAC switzerland and they said A Muse and Avant Gold will be out on August 7th


----------



## dollbabybex (Jul 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *as_cute_as_pie* 
_

In response to your query, we would confirm that the “A Muse” Collection
will be available on 
counter on the 1st August. 
_

 
yay just after payday not just before


----------



## Incus (Jul 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vicky88* 
_Thank you Ms. Wilkinson. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That's ages away, gives me time to save. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Same here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I really like the look of that collection and want to try some of their skinfinishes


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jul 10, 2006)

in response to my own post lol 
she said the 1st however thats a Tuesday and collections usually come out on a Thursday makes me wonder if its actually the 3rd
just a thought


----------



## amy_forster (Jul 10, 2006)

I posted a thread with the UK release dates for the collections! I was also told the 1st by a MA but I spoke to someone at customer services (I posted the number too!) and they told me the 3rd, along with a whole host of other release dates for the collections!!! I thought the 1st was an odd release date as it was a tues!


----------



## dollbabybex (Jul 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *as_cute_as_pie* 
_in response to my own post lol 
she said the 1st however thats a Tuesday and collections usually come out on a Thursday makes me wonder if its actually the 3rd
just a thought 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
maybe its released online on the 1st??in the store on the 3rd??


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jul 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollbabybex* 
_maybe its released online on the 1st??in the store on the 3rd??_

 
hmm we shall see well we all know we've been told a date then went in a week earlier or so and been like woah its out now


----------



## amy_forster (Jul 11, 2006)

I made a post of all the release dates I was given by customer services (including the phone number) so I think if we all ring them and post the dates we're given, we should be able to take a better guess at it!!!


----------

